# GPA?



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

What's your current GPA?


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

My university uses a scale of 9 for some reason. I currently have 7.38/9 GPA. It dropped a lot...


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

3.57 in grad school so far. During my undergrad, it hovered closer to 3. (on a 4.0 scale)


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

We use a 7.0 scale in Australia mostly, I'm in my first semester so I haven't got a GPA yet. Pretty much, at the end of my degree, I'm hoping for a 6.0+, but a 6.5+ would be preferrable...


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Exactly 3.00 on a 4 pt scale. It will soon go down since I'm taking 2 courses for the 3rd time after making F's in previous attempts. My school counts all grades/hours if you repeat a class more than once.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

it was .4. maybe about .6 now, give or take a few tenths of a point.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Currently on the system, it shows all the grades that i have scored and on a scale of 4 its shows 2.35. However if i remove all the Fs and W, i get 2.53 which is just above par of 2.5 for degree. I still get the feeling that it may drop on the final transcript dunno why but i ve asked a few ppl and they say that all the Fs will be removed in the final transcript *fingers crossed*


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

1.2 but i'm pretty sure GPA works like golf. The lower the score the better. Right?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

3.3 on 4 pt scale.


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

Started off a 2.75 in uni. Now my GPA's hovering at a 2.0_ due to a UI and failing the semester's courses. I've never fell down this low so I feel super terrible when it comes to talking about grades.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

enfield said:


> it was .4. maybe about .6 now, give or take a few tenths of a point.


I thought you might've been kidding there enfield, but I read your own GPA thread. Is it mostly the SA that's been affecting you, or lack of interest/motivation?


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine is a 3.745, which was a real struggle because it was barely above what I needed to receive financial aid so I could keep going to school


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

3.78 and will prolly plummet by the time I'm done with finals. did rly well the first year but these past two quarters have been pretty disappointing guess the anxiety and depressing may be taking a toll on my school work


----------



## chipette (Apr 29, 2013)

3.42/4.0


----------



## chipette (Apr 29, 2013)

TSVM15 said:


> Started off a 2.75 in uni. Now my GPA's hovering at a 2.0_ due to a UI and failing the semester's courses. I've never fell down this low so I feel super terrible when it comes to talking about grades.


You can do it!
:clap


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

It was near 4.0 for a while but I ended up with a 3.5 by graduation. What made it plummet the most was a C I got in general chemistry because the professor was horrible.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

3.1/4.0


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

3.48


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Currently hold a 3.89 on a 4.0 scale. Trying to make it go up with some of these spring/summer courses :clap


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

vitaminu100 said:


> I thought you might've been kidding there enfield, but I read your own GPA thread. Is it mostly the SA that's been affecting you, or lack of interest/motivation?


oh i think i'm just not suited for school. you know the hyperactive kids that just don't thrive in the school environment. kind of like that but different. i think i would be found to have the "inattentive" kind of adhd.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

3.6/4.0


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

4.0/4.0 with three semesters to go. I'd be happy to graduate with a 3.7 or higher.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

3.8/4.0 GPA in college


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I graduated with a 3.6/4.

EDIT: It was actually 3.5 thanks to a B+ in French.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It was a 3.5 but then I accidentally skipped calc on a day there was an exam. :sigh


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Highest was like 2.80 when i was in high school.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

4.0 baby <3


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

3.0 overall which is what I graduated with. It started as a 1.9 my freshman which almost got me kicked out of college :b


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

at my current community college: 3.57
university: 3.199 (it was over 3.6 before I took several Incompletes that lapsed to Fs. It turns out there is some chance that I might be able to retroactively drop a couple of those and get it back up a bit.)

I've attended several other schools. It would be annoying to figure out my combined GPA from all of them. It's probably 3.4somethingish.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

3.06 apparently. So it's like a mid credit average. I think it it's on a 4 point scale. I doubt I'll be able to raise it much by the time I graduate.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No idea. I'm too scared to look at it after the last semester, but it's probably not that bad. I do know I'm not happy with it. It would be higher if I wasn't so unmotivated all the time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

All Colleges: 
176.0 Units Attempted 671.4 Points 3.81 GPA 

Current College: 
63.0 Units Attempted 245.4 Points 3.89 GPA


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

chipette said:


> You can do it!
> :clap


Thanks chipette. I'm doing a summer course right now so hopefully things'll brighten up soon.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Got my 1st semester grades and I'm sitting on a 6.0, a distinction average (A). Pretty happy with that considering I slacked big time, and two of the courses were advanced level.:clap


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe it's a 3.9/4.0 across all of my colleges.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Kimonosan said:


> Mine is a 3.745, which was a real struggle because it was barely above what I needed to receive financial aid so I could keep going to school


What is the minimum you need for financial aid? o_o

I've had classmates who only need to maintain ~2.5-3 to keep their aid.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

3.2 on a 4.0 scale. Hopefully I do better this up coming school year and get it higher.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd rather not know, but I had to check it to make sure my degree audit will be satisfied for the end of the year. It suckz, at least by my standards, but it's too late to fix it, and I don't particularly care to do so anyways. The value of the educational experience is far more important to me than the number attached to it.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

4.31/5.0.


----------



## NameNotTaken (Mar 4, 2013)

3.76/4


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

3.7


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

3.2 out of 4.0. I've been steadily raising it; it was 2.6 three quarters ago. I'm very proud of that.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

4.3 my last year of school.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

4.0....graduating college this winter.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

The last time I checked I think my GPA is close to 3.6.


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have an encouraging update. My GPA was 2.04 but now thanks to a change in scenery, it's gone up to a 3.89. I'm feeling a lot more hopeful compared to last year. My anxiety's still on the mend but I'm glad that my life is gaining some normalcy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Averaged from my first two semesters of uni, like a 3.6 or 3.7. I did poorly my first semester, but then picked up a bit the next semester, so it evened out slightly. Wish I'd have gotten straight A's both semesters. Still got dean's list 2nd semester, though.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

2.5/4  It used to be 3.5... I need to sort myself out.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

3.5 something.


----------



## Emmy Anne (Jun 3, 2014)

3.87/4. Damn group project made me get a B in my Biology class...


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

3.65 as of right now, been dropping and will continue to drop cuz of my core class professor that gives an average gpa of 1.20, luckily im almost done taking classes with him


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

3.5 out of 4


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Around a 2.0 flat


Where's the reset button?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^You under-achieving MF.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> ^You under-achieving MF.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

1.0 It's just been another example of how this year has been ****ing horrible for me.


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

4.5 but I'm only a senior in high school.


----------



## md0816 (Jul 4, 2014)

I just graduated with a GPA of 3.52. I got a bachelors degree in psychology and was also on the pre-med track.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Graduate program I'm in is pass/fail so basically you either do it right or you don't pass at all.

Bachelors program I got 4.0 for 2 years straight, until a group project with programming design where 2 people didn't show up and it dropped me down a bit. Ended up with 3.6 at the end, not terrible considering I worked full time + some overtime most of those years.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

3.9/4.0
Grad school. 
Anything less would probably get me kicked out of my family.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> 3.9/4.0
> Grad school.
> Anything less would probably get me kicked out of my family.


Ouch


----------



## mitsu3kgt (Mar 11, 2014)

2.8/4.0 and no social life. So yeah, really ****ty.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

4.0... For now.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

5.0/6.0 I think. 
hs


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3.7 when I finished high school (A- in Calc, man I was so proud of that)
Now at community college, a 3.121.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Zashlin said:


> 5.0/6.0 I think.
> hs


:lol Your avatar.


----------



## charmquark (Apr 28, 2014)

4.0 (out of 4), undergrad. But I'm about to transfer, which will cause all kinds of anxiety, which may cause my grades to drop a little.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

My current college gpa is a 3.0. The classes are only getting harder so hopefully I can keep hanging on!!! :O


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

4.0/4.0 at a community college.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

If I convert it, I think it's equivalent to 3.7 in the American system.

...which is a lot higher than I thought :tiptoe


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

3.68 or somethin' like that, I dunno. Hope to raise it next semester.


----------



## Livehopeluv (Jul 27, 2014)

3.38/4.0...starting grad school this fall...hopefully in grad school I can raise my GPA to at least 3.8...


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

3.83/4.0 with a masters of arts degree (just graduated)


----------



## juvefan (Aug 5, 2014)

*gpa*

2.8 out of 4

Basically, i skip 4-8 classes per class per semester. It then snowballs to me not doing HW, missing notes, and thinking my professor hates me which causes me to miss more classes. Ironically i got an A in an online class this summer....


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why is the GPA important? In my experience, it's something that my parents have cared about and so I've given it to them. In real life, it matters only if you're pursuing work in academia or if you want to maintain your aid/scholarship. Are there other reasons?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cellophane said:


> Out of curiosity, why is the GPA important? In my experience, it's something that my parents have cared about and so I've given it to them. In real life, it matters only if you're pursuing work in academia or if you want to maintain your aid/scholarship. Are there other reasons?


Jobs care about your GPA. Some jobs don't want people applying unless they have a 3.0 or higher. And for the more selective jobs, 3.5 or higher.


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Jobs care about your GPA. Some jobs don't want people applying unless they have a 3.0 or higher. And for the more selective jobs, 3.5 or higher.


Haven't come across any of these jobs. Maybe that's true to only certain fields? I wouldn't have applied anyways, just on principle. But I guess it's supply and demand too.


----------



## RZ3R0 (Jul 5, 2013)

2.9/4.0 I'm striving to go higher for my remaining 2 quarters.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

4.0/7.0. However I have NEVER been asked about my GPA and no one gives a crap, and that seems to be very common here at least. It's all about work experience and getting relevant referees who give you a good wrap. Before you graduate, find industry related work relevant to your field and it will take precedence over what your scores are. Obviously this depends on the field of study and some will require the GPA however it doesn't seem anywhere near as critical as perhaps it used to be and I think the reason is that companies have realised that someones ability to excel in an exam does not necessarily correlate to their practical abilities in the workplace.


----------



## MichaelLaD (Aug 9, 2014)

Cellophane said:


> Out of curiosity, why is the GPA important? In my experience, it's something that my parents have cared about and so I've given it to them. In real life, it matters only if you're pursuing work in academia or if you want to maintain your aid/scholarship. Are there other reasons?


If one is pursuing academia publications matter more than GPA.

GPA can serve to make you stand out compared to others who have the same degree when job searching. Like you stated the GPA is used in part to determine how scholarships are awarded. If your GPA is too low you can be on academic probation and in a worst case scenario expelled from the University.

In graduate school I worked very hard my first year to maintain a high GPA; that way I wouldn't have to be so concerned later on with grades because ultimately what really will distinguish oneself is their individual research.

One thing is true though; it can make people feel good about themselves if they are going well. It may not be the most meaningful thing, but it is at least something that an individual worked for and earned. So if it makes them feel good, that's good


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

0


----------

